# Tohatsu MFS40A Tiller - Tilt/trim UP button not working



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are they on the same relays?


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are they on the same relays?


I do not know, I can dig around this afternoon though and find out.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The fact that the buttons on the engine work just fine means it's not your relays... I'm betting you need a new tiller switch... Trim and tilt buttons on remote shift and throttle units are always a PITA since they simply wear out from use. I've been putting up with the one on my shift lever (BRP - E-Tec) sticking periodically for a year or two now. I simply clear it by hitting the down side of the button... but that's the kind of stuff you put up with when you have to go day after day...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

tcov said:


> Pressing UP on my tiller handle tilt/trim is not functioning. The DOWN button works just fine. Both UP and DOWN on the engine itself work just fine. Any ideas? Because it works on the engine I am assuming the problem is isolated to the button on tiller handle. I can buy that button as it has a part number, but I would rather try fixing if not a big ordeal first. TIA!


It's the same shitty switch they put on their remote controls. I had the same problem with my remote. You can take it apart and bypass the button to confirm. It may work if you clean it up but it's less time consuming to just replace it.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Finally got around to fixing this problem. My fix was to buy a new tilt and trim switch as mentioned above. Cost about $60. Removal and install was pretty simple. Just 6 screws holding the bottom half of tiller handle, remove that then it’s just a matter of unplugging connectors, removing wire from plastic pieces they are pushed into, and then popping button out by depressing little tabs on the side and sliding thru housing. Repeat process in reverse to install new one. Let’s hope this switch makes it more then 90hrs!


----------

